# Henri de Rivel Saddles



## Tinkle (5 February 2009)

Hello all,

As title really, just wondered what people's views were on Henri de Rivel saddles? In particular, the Event Saddle? I'm looking to get a new saddle for my 5yr old (once I sell my Ideal dressage) and wondered if this might be a compromise between flat and jump but also provide sufficient 'security' for jumping which as a stubby-legged individual I find important.

I read somewhere about foam padding or something though?

Any how, any views? And if negative, any other saddles which provide the flat vs jump compromise nicely? Currently riding him on the flat in a Stubben Siegfreid CS which I love but I don't feel fits him as well as I'd like.

Ta muchly.

xx


----------



## estellebradley (5 February 2009)

Hi, sorry to impose but can I ask more about your Ideal dressage saddle for sale?


----------



## VRIN (5 February 2009)

think someone had one for sale on forum yesterday


----------



## morgan4eva (5 February 2009)

I bought a HDR jumping saddle secondhand from e bay- however, my saddler didnt like it at all.  She said that the foam used to "flock" them does not last becoming very hard and not conforming properly.  They cannot be re-flocked as such or have the padding adjusted at all, so effectively cannot be fitted properly by a saddler.  Also, the quality was not good, the leather was not that great.  I would say if you want to use a saddle for flat and jumping get a quality GP from Ideal or Albion (second hand are usuallly good because they do last and can be fitted easily).  I have an Ideal Impala which is sold as a jumping saddle but is not that forward cut and has a very wide weight bearing area for horse comfort.


----------



## milliepops (5 February 2009)

I haven't got the Event saddle, but I do have a HdR dressage saddle and I really like it.  Leather seems really good quality and still looks new after 7 years.

I was at Shires HQ last week and they had the Event saddle out on a model horse so I had a look at it (just being nosey).  I liked the look of it.  Not sure whether they are foam panels or flock - mine is flock but that's probably not much help!


----------



## Tinkle (5 February 2009)

Thanks everyone. It was in the Shires catalogue that I spotted the HDR saddles - it was the price that attracted me. I had an event saddle (Falcon Hawk) for my older mare but due to her somewhat enthusiastic jump I didn't feel as secure jumping in it. But the HDR saddle looks to have more in the way of blocks. I've no idea whether it's foam or flock but I'd googled the saddle and someone had commented on foam in HDR saddles.

Oh and my dressage saddle is an Ideal Suzannah (1650), black, 17inch, wide (although fits my two TB crosses so maybe not an over generous wide). About 18months old so as new. PM me if you want anymore info!

x


----------



## KatB (5 February 2009)

The shires HDR saddles arent great IMHO. The old HDR saddles were lovely, but the newer ones are crapleather and arent a great fit. Try Barnsby or Ideal saddles for quality without breaking the bank! Both have excellent trees which can be easily flocked up if need be


----------



## jules89 (5 February 2009)

I love them 

Good value, fab style, fit a wide range of horses, keep u in the plate

I have the york (i think) single flap in black - faaabulous


----------



## flyingfeet (6 February 2009)

Urgh I hate it when saddlers go off on one about a saddle because it doesn't happen to be a brand they peddle. I talked to a master saddler about HDR and he said they were value for money saddles, not as nice as one costing £1,500, but you'd hope you were actually paying for something other than a brand if you are paying that much!!

HDR saddles are fine, I found the fit of the one I had (pigmalion) was very similar to a pessoa, but slightly less dippy so better for the straigher backed horse.

The leather is fine, to be honest I've seen worse albions!

The foam flocking is quite similar to the latex in the pessoa, so nice and flat with no bumps. A saddler can still alter the fit as the foam isn't all the way through the panel.


----------



## Haniki (6 February 2009)

I think it was ISHLover who was thinking of selling hers.


----------



## hannah87 (6 February 2009)

I recently bought a 2nd hand HDR jumping saddle.
Got it for a good price as jumping saddles go,
 leather is lovely, pony goes v v nice in it. 
Mine has a nice flat seat which i prefer for jumping and the knee rolls are perfect for me.


----------



## NicolaC (6 February 2009)

I love mine. It has the foam filling which is great as it is nice and flat and it dosen't get lumps like flock filling. I have had mine for about 7 years now and don't look after it like I should but when given a good clean comes up really well.


----------



## Eira (6 February 2009)

I have one and adore it . Its an old HDR not the new shires one and the leather is gorgeous and it does fit well (well did fit well when the horse was in work!)

Here's my precious saddle 






They don't suit everyone as some people find them riding on a brick as they don't have alot of padding


----------



## daisycrazy (6 February 2009)

I think foam panels are a good thing - much kinder to the horse's back than traditional flocking - and I've never of any going hard or losing shape. I've had better muscled, softer and rounder horses under foam panels than I used to under flocked panels.


----------



## Tinkle (6 February 2009)

I don't mind it not having loads of padding. I decided against the Albion K2 jumping saddle ages ago because it was too squashy and I felt miles away from the horse. That's what I'm really looking for something comfy for him, fairly close contact (although not necessarily monoflap), enough knee/thigh role to keep my short stubby legs secure but not too much squashyness, and at a good price.

With the foam panels, would it be better to speak to a saddler who has experience of them or would the average saddler be able to fit them?

x


----------

